# Sage Oracle Touch lower burr removal



## Wadsad (12 mo ago)

Hello forum members,

My previous post about the clicking noise had something to do with too much coffee grind around the impeller. This gets the impeller stuck and also can cause overdosing and therefore a faulty tamp. Actually I did use these overdoses in the portafilter and noticed it is almost the same coffee result as a normal tamp. There are too much grinds, but they a actually on top of the good puck prep.

So back to the impeller: a good clean solves the issue. Found quite some video's on the advanced cleaning of the burrs. Only my lower burr is FIXED. I just can't get any movement upwards. I used 90 degree picks between the burr and impeller and also underneath the impeller but is just won't go. If I use even more force something must be damaged. Yes I unscrewed the nut on top of the lower burr.

Any thoughts?


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Its just wedged - there are two metal pins on the fan that locate on the bottom of the burr.

Your only option is the 90Deg picks underneath the burr and just wiggle it up. If you attack it from the tamper end then the chute means that you will only poke the fan and not the burr..


----------



## Wadsad (12 mo ago)

So a lot of wiggling and a lot of patience. Will be on holidays for 2 weeks and after this I will check it all again! Thank you for the info. Thought maybe Sage 'updated' the design and there is no way of removing it.


----------



## Wadsad (12 mo ago)

So a lot of wiggling and a lot of patience. Will be on holidays for 2 weeks and after this I will check it all again! Thank you for the info. Thought maybe Sage 'updated' the design and there is no way of removing it.

Have to say when I tried it seemed like the impeller-lower burr-shaft was moving in 1 piece. Still sure this should be separate parts?


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah, on the Touch its:

Felt washer->Fan->Lower Burr->washer->spring washer->nut

There are some ace pdf's to download https://coffeesnobs.com.au/forum/equipment/brewing-equipment-extreme-machines-3000/documentation-extreme-machines/53488-breville-oracle-bes980-exploded-views-parts-list-and-parts-pictures


----------



## Wadsad (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the support. It is indeed the same design but is wat so incredibly fixated it took me around 10 minuten. I have very thin (0,1mm) instruments in a 90 degree angle, so actually had to use force to pry it between the impeller/fan and the lower burr. After repeating this from every angle dozens of times is sprung loose and got to clean it.


----------

